# Who Is Mr Cunningham ?



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have checked google and just get a random bunch of strangers and one hit for Happy Days :lol:

Bit of a bizarre one this, was out a few weeks ago and was accosted by a couple of giggly girls who were shouting over at me something about Mr Cunningham and taking pictures  I was half cut as usual and after a bit of a chit chat I was none the wiser and to be honest I forgot all about.

Until Wednesday night when I went out the back for a ciggy only to be accosted one of these girls and a load of her pals. I was mobbed, they were wanting pictures again and even the their token gay boy pal wanted a picture :lol: :lol: Which was fine nothing wrong with some nice girls and the gay boy kept his shirt tucked in, bit of carry on and I wobble back to the bar.

Now today Big M was saying her daughter has just phoned asking why my pictures are all over some internet sites with all these girls and the token gay boy saying "We met Mr Cunningham" Apparently I've got a fan club and a few groupies 

So who the f#ck is Mr Cunningham

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we need to see the pics


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrs rekons it could be from Hollyoaks

Max and Cindy Cunninghams dad, Gordon, was a driving instructor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_Cunningham

played by Bernard Latham - left the show a few years back

do you look like this?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Mrs rekons it could be from Hollyoaks
> 
> Max and Cindy Cunninghams dad, Gordon, was a driving instructor
> 
> ...


 

I hope not but unfortunately although I have never watched it, it does fit in with the age group of the girls. Aparently the pics are on one of those networking sites and I can't get on them to have a look but I'll work on it. This will have to do for now.

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yeah that's him! Lighten the tash and put on a few pounds and a few years and you're the double of him! :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Yeah that's him! Lighten the tash and put on a few pounds and a few years and your the double of him! :lol:


paul....beleive me....that aint a recent picture of bond


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

found this, it's from last year when max died, they did a dream scene where he met his dad in heaven, Mr. C shows up 50 seconds in


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr. Bond:










Mr. Cunningham:










Separated at birth.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's him! Lighten the tash and put on a few pounds and a few years and your the double of him! :lol:
> ...


There's always somebody gives the game away

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

LMAO at this thread....

:yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Groupies? at your age? I should be so lucky! :to_become_senile:

Wish I could remember what you did with groupies -  :man_in_love:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok

Current, taken 10 minutes ago by a slightly p#ssed M and me leaning to the side a bit and yes there has been a bit of Smirnoff involved :lol:

Were off down town and hopefully we won't run into any groupies as Big M doesn't do the "Bring a Friend" bit :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


>


 :jawdrop: Bloody hell Mr C you look just like that Bond chap off the watch forum :grin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have you got really powerful light bulbs in your house Mr. B, or are those candles brighter than the normal ones?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very funny.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Ok
> 
> Current, taken 10 minutes ago by a slightly p#ssed M and me leaning to the side a bit and yes there has been a bit of Smirnoff involved :lol:
> 
> Were off down town and hopefully we won't run into any groupies as Big M doesn't do the "Bring a Friend" bit :lol:


now i know that you look cool....and after spending the afternoon in the pub with you, i can confirm that yep.....your a cool cat.....but wtf is that straw doing in your vodka??? :blind::clown:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps Mr. Bond, you could parlay this new found fame into free drinks. 

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you look more like mick fleetwood to me, or Terry Pratchett.

I think the Mr Cunniingham look is the one to go for though if you want the attention from teenage girls.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

For some reason M's daughter only sent me a couple of the gay boy pictures, might be something to do with me cutting off here internet the other week. So apparently I'm the new local gay boy icon :lol: :lol: This pair are bent as nine bob notes


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> For some reason M's daughter only sent me a couple of the gay boy pictures, might be something to do with me cutting off here internet the other week. So apparently I'm the new local gay boy icon :lol: :lol: This pair are bent as nine bob notes


Taken up Dancing, Commander Bond? Looks like Bruno Tonnioli from "Strictly" to me! How's your whisk and syncopated chasse Darling? :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> Taken up Dancing, Commander Bond? Looks like Bruno Tonnioli from "Strictly" to me! How's your whisk and syncopated chasse Darling? :lol:


"You must obey the dance commander

Givin' out the order for fun

You must obey the dance commander

You know that he's the only one

who gives the orders here"

Lyrics from "Dance Commander" by Electric Six. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL! Yep, definitely Mr Cunningham.  I used to watch Hollyoaks a few years back and he was an interesting character.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> I used to watch Hollyoaks a few years back


 

Even if I did I would never admit to it

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > I used to watch Hollyoaks a few years back
> ...


Hehehehe. Hmmm, let me have a think why I watched it.

Oh yeah....




























It was the excellent scripts.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Filterlab said:
> ...


You don't get that in Emmerdale

:lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs rekons it could be from Hollyoaks
> ...












Exellent B.............not bad at all....................you really do look like Seen you old git :1eye:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bond does have a better ring to it than Mr Cunningham and he didn't have the gay boys after him either.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Bond does have a better ring to it than Mr Cunningham and he didn't have *the gay boys after him *either.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Maybe you should learn all the words to "I will survive" and "I am what I am" for the Karaoke nights :lol:

NOW are to bring out a new CD called "NOW that's what I call Gay Anthems" :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bond does have a better ring to it than Mr Cunningham and he didn't have *the gay boys after him *either.
> ...


Big M suggested "It's Raining Men" apparently that was a bit of a gay anthem as well 

the pair of them are hilarious, one of them said he was a catalogue model but I was scared to ask what kind of catalogue. I still can't fathom out why all these girls need a token gay boy though.

:lol: :lol:


----------

